# WIFI - Some Questions ?



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2012)

So, I was looking to buy a Wireless Router and I found ASUS RT-N10E Wireless-N150 to suit me (ASUS - Networks- ASUS RT-N10E). I Currently have A Nokia Siemens C2110 Modem that BSNL Gave me when I bought my Broadband Connection (750UL+).

I have a few questions here -
1.Will the RJ-45 that currently connects my modem to my pc , then connect to the router ? 
2.Will I be able to use wired connection along with WIFI (as the ASUS router has 4 LAN Ports - I guess I can put a LAN Cable on one port and other other end of it on my computer)
3.I guess the Nokia Modem has to be on to be connected to Interenet ? Yes/No .

Please Help me , I dont have a great amount of knowledge in Networking parts of PC .


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 2, 2012)

AFAIK , you need to set up the modem from PPPoE mode to Bridge mode using the default Admin Panel, which is generally 192.168.1.1.
Default U/P are : Admin/Password.

After completing this setting you have to change the setting in your router.
Goto Internet Settings and select PPPoE mode and enter your BSNL username and password in it. This will make sure that your router will now function as your modem instead for dialing to internet.

Btw, can you explain what you meant to say according to your second question ??


> "2.Will I be able to use wired connection along with WIFI (as the ASUS router has 4 LAN Ports - I guess I can put a LAN Cable on one port and other other end of it on my computer" ?



Did you meant , you want to connect to the router using "Ethernet" and well as "Wi-fi adapter " or you want to use Ethernet on Computer connected to router , and some other wi-fi device to the router.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 2, 2012)

^^ Thanks .

I want my PC to connect to Internet through Ethernet and I also want that Wifi Should be on all the time (so that I can connect my Laptop and Mobile to it).


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 3, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Thanks .
> 
> I want my PC to connect to Internet through Ethernet and I also want that Wifi Should be on all the time (so that I can connect my Laptop and Mobile to it).


You are welcome.
Answer to your question is :
Yes , you can connect to Etherent and Wi-fi at the same time.
Most , in fact almost all modern routers are designed in such a way that they can support maximum hosts connecting to them at same time.

AFAIK , you can easily connect "254" hosts to the router , if you are using DHCP assigned IP leases.


----------

